# I cant PM



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, I don't seem to be able to PM anyone, anything i can do to fix this?

Cheers

JM


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello James you need to do a bit more posting before you are allowed such privileges


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cheers James, il get posting!

JM


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

They need to be good ones though. 

Takes a bit over a month as well I think.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hello James you need to search for a source somewhere else


Fixed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Fixed


 :lol:


----------

